# Clunk/grind Noise when accelerating.



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, My wife and I recently bought a 2014 Cruze LS 10 days ago and we are noticing a weird noise. When ever I start the car and I begin to accelerate around 10 mph I hear this noise, like a clank on the acceleration pedal. I found a video on YouTube that states the same problem 2012 Chevy Cruze Tranny clunk/grind Listen to video 2-3 times and you will hear it - YouTube, you can hear it around 15 seconds into the video if you hear very close. Some comments on the video said that it was the ABS system and that is normal. I don't know much about cars and this is my first car. Does anyone experience this too? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It is the ABS self check and is normal. All GMs do this - the Cruze is simply much more noticeable.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

xxarmando, 

Obermd is correct. If you would like for your dealership to speak to you about this, please do not hesitate to ask via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## xxarmando (Feb 10, 2014)

Cool was wondering what that sound was , thanks for the heads up!:tongue:


----------

